# JAZMIN died last night



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

jazmin got a secondary infection over the weekend. I took her to the vet on sat but she started to refuse to eat. I KNEW IT was over. I put her in bed with me last night and kissed her hundreds of times and told her she could die if she wanted. she died in my arms at 430am. i don't know what else to say-i tried everything to battle that cancer. she was a special rescue dog turned therapy dog. she would have been 10 in june.
she didn't have to die at the vet. I LOVE YOU Jazmin, you were my heart and soul and the most spoiled dog on earth.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099"> Oh my gosh! I am so sorry.









I am so sick of this evil disease taking our loved ones.

{{{HUGS}}} to you Suzy. You're a good Mom and did everything for your baby. Please accept my deepest sympathies.

R.I.P Jazmin







</span>


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Jazmin


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. May she Rest in Peace.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

My sympathy and hugs to you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Suzy, what a horrific loss for you. Jazmin was loved more than she probably knew. You will be in my thoughts during this difficult time. Run free Jazmin.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I am so sorry Suzy, this has been a terrible journey for you and Jazmin over the last month or so. You gave her the best chance possible but even though it was not to be, please have no regrets. Jaz was loved throughout this journey and not just by you but by many on this board - me included. I will always remember her "peeing video" and how well she looked.

RIP Jazmin







and special hugs to you wonderful Mom.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss







I as well have lost a great dog to cancer. Horrible disease!!!!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## robin armatis (Mar 15, 2009)

Iam soo sorry for your loss....


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh No!! We were all rooting so hard for both of you!! I am so so sorry.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry. I'm just glad you got to hold her and love her at t
the end...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

RIP Sweet Jazmin.







I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, Suzy.







Jazmin.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, Suzy. Jazmin will be waiting for
you on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Suzy, I'm so sorry. Poor baby, she fought hard, but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Suzy, I am sorry for your loss of Jazmin. She fought as hard as she could to stay with you.

RIP Jazmin.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OH NO!! OMG!! You fought the good fight Suzy. I"m so terribly sorry.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry, Suzy. What a shock.







You and Jazmin shared a wonderful bond and you gave her an amazing home. I am glad you were there with her in the end. 

Please take good care. I know you must be devastated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry Suzy. You were always there for Jazmin, she had the best life with you. You took excellent care of her. The cancer, everything you went through after her surgery and re-sews, Jasmin KNEW that she was SO very very LOVED. You gave her a wonderful, fulfilling life of love. Jazmin, rest in peace, dear girl. (((Hugs))) Suzy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, bless her and she was in a hppy home thanks to you!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Im so sorry Suzi. RIP Jazmin


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. At least she was with you as she passed away. RIP Jazmin


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry and offer giant hugs and support!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Suzy, I'm so sorry... You both fought the good fight and you gave her every chance possible. They leave such a big hole in our hearts when they leave. 

Run free and healthy sweet Jazmin...


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

What a sweet end to life: to die in your loved one's arms.

I am sure that Jazmin died happy.

Mary Jane


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Jazmin - run free at the bridge and be healthy there awaiting your mom - 

You went above and beyond and loved her tremendously Suzy - take comfort in the good memories and know that she loved you and tried to stay with you....










Lee


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## tygerlily (Apr 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss, I know it can be so hard. She knew she was loved until the very end, you gave her such a wonderful life.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Sending you SuzyE our deepest sympathy. Having come so close myself few weeks ago, I understand what you are going thru.........

At least she was home with you, in your arms..........

<<<<<<HUGSSSSSSSS>>>>>>


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP Jazmin!! Sending healing thoughts to you Suzy. Your story was very touching. Glad she was home with those she loves.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Suzy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry, I was so happy to see that her incision healed. I was hoping that the two of you will have a lot of time together. What a lucky girl she was to have had you. 
And she was a lucky girl to die in your arms and at home.

Run free Jazmin and watch over your mom...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry Suzy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

SuzyE, I'm so sorry. RIP sweet Jazmin.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my heart dog to cancer in March and the only thing that brings me comfort is to know that she is no longer suffering from the bad C-word. R.I.P. sweet Jazmin.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank you. I am in shock. I can't believe all that. At least she wasn't in a cage at a vet's office which is why I didn't take her to an ER. I kissed her on the mouth and told her over and over i love you Jazmin, everything I did was because I love you so much.
Paige went up and kissed her goodbye. Travis just didn't know what to do. then the two of them went back to fighting over a cookie. I shoved them together like two kids and said you two have to love each other now and Paige was appalled,lol. Losing a dog is BRUTAL!


----------



## luvmysheps (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh SuzyE I am so sorry about Jazmin. I had hoped everything would be fine. But she died in your arms. She was very loved and she knew it. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so, so sorry. I have no other words to say how heartsick I was to read this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry Suzie, I know how much you cared for her. She knew too.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Suzy, I am so sorry to hear of Jazmin's passing. I know you did all you could for your lovely lady and she knows it too. I'll never forget the video you shared of her joyfully romping around her yard after her amputation. She looked so happy!

R.I.P Jazmin.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

OMG, after all you did for her.
I am so very sorry.









R.I.P. Girl


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP Jazmin.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Suzy. Jazmin must have felt safe enough and loved enough in your arms to finally let go. Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry... But what a way to love and to live!

Till you meet again!

Tanya


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Suzy, just checking in here. We are all with you in continued support and caring thoughts. You gave Jazmin everything, such a fulfilled, joyous life. Such a loved, spoiled girl. I know that this is so painful for you. Jazmin has no pain, is free, and will be watching over you until you can meet her again. Please take extra good care of yourself right now. (((Hugs))) Prayers going out to you.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

SuzyE, I'm so sorry for your loss








Jazmin


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Jazmin. That she passed in your loving arms was the last wonderful gift you could give this special girl.

Run free sweet girl, no more pain for you.


----------



## gmama (May 19, 2009)

darn, i wish we could end this disease in our furries and our humans! RIP JAZMIN. you gave her a wonderful gift letting her go the way you did.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Jazmin.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Suzy, I am so sorry for your loss but thankful Jazmin was with you in your arms. I feel a connection considering we lost our Jazzmine 18 months ago and I am currently battling cancer with Maggie. It is always so hard, words just can't express the feeling of loss and devastation.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry. If it had to happen, what a wonderful way to go...in her loved ones arms.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I just read this Suzy, I am so sorry.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I am so terribly sorry. You and Jazmin are in my thoughts.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry you lost your girl, too soon....


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Jazmin.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry to learn about poor Jazmin. My sincere sympathies go out to you. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Suzy, just checking in to see how you are doing.







I just watched Jazmin's video that you sent me....I am still in shock. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I got Jazmin's ashes back today, half the container size that Cesar was in. It wasn't just a bad dream, she is gone. There is a part of me that is ok with her dying because the cancer/amputation was so terrible that I just couldn't expect anymore out of her. I feel like I did my absolute best and so did she.
jazmin was a very very special dog that used to bring elderly people out of catatonic states. I always thought my dogs would live to be ancient-so far one died at 9 months and one died at nine years.
I am glad she was my dog, we adored her and she was incredibly spoiled because she never did anything wrong so you could really spoil her.
and Paige lives on...thank God.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's hard. 

I had vishnu's ashes back since Sept last year. Never could bring myself to open the box they were mailed to me in. Finally got up the courage 2 wks ago (I know, but took this long to get brave enough). Opened the box, the bag, and a very nice cedar box, sealed he was. I was planning on spreading some of his ashes, but all I could do was cry with relief that they were already in a box and not just in a bag sent to me. Vishnu was 11.5 when he left me, but I still have trouble thinking about him without tearing up.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Prayers going out to you Suzy and your family right now. Jazmin was a VERY special dog, a healer in her own right. You gave her such a FUN life. I am so grateful that you have Paige now. Prayers continuing for you... (((Hugs)))


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuzyEI feel like I did my absolute best


You absolutely did - never doubt yourself. You gave her a wonderful life. Please find solace in that.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

As morbid as this sounds, when I sit near or just look at my dog's grave in my backyard, I think about her laying peacefully in a blanket hugging her favorite toy. It makes me cry- always- when I think about it. Trust me, I know how you're feeling and we're all here for you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh no, I didn't expect to see this here. I'm so sorry. I'm so glad that you were with her when she passed


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Still thinking of you, Suzy and Paige. Sending you prayers, strength, and caring thoughts for today. Wishing you some peace. Jazmin was so very, very lucky to have had you on her side. (((Hugs)))


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

thanks so much Patti. that darn Paige is not very consoling. when i cry about jazz she gives me a little "c'mon get over it" kiss. Jazmin would have really tried to help me. I just comfort myself by saying i tried everything, even amputation, I tired so hard to keep her here. usually it doesn't seem real.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh Suzy, I just saw this. I am so sorry.







RIP Jazmin


----------

